# This or That II



## 2400

The other thread is general purpose and covers anything and everything, this one is specific.

*This thread includes the outdoors, hunting, fishing, guns, shooting or hot women ONLY. *

I'll start.....

Varmints

bull barrel or light weight barrel


----------



## triton54s

bull barrel

Camper or Tent?


----------



## 2400

Tent



gas or propane stove


----------



## triton54s

Propane stove

.454 Casull or .44 Magnum


----------



## 2400

44 Mag



460 S&W or 500


----------



## triton54s

duplicate, sorry


----------



## triton54s

.460

Hiking in.....4 Peaks, Arizona in July or Montana in January :mrgreen:


----------



## 2400

Montana :mrgreen: 


Aluminum or fiberglass canoe


----------



## jwkimber45

Glass

Max-4 or Realtree


----------



## 2400

Realtree


9mm or 45 ACP


----------



## jwkimber45

.45

1911 or 'other'


----------



## 2400

1911 :smt033 


4" or 5"


----------



## jwkimber45

5"

plastic or canvas (dog bumpers)


----------



## 2400

Canvas



dog vest or not


----------



## jwkimber45

Jeeze, I have a chessie....

No vest

long lines or single rigging (decoys)


----------



## 2400

Long



freezing rain or snow


----------



## Dreadnought

snow

hiking protection: hollowpoint or FMJ?


----------



## 2400

If you're talking about protection from animals *FMJ*, from humans *JHP*.

357 or 44


----------



## Dreadnought

.44 mag.



rowboat or canoe?


----------



## 2400

Canoe



Truck or Jeep


----------



## jwkimber45

Truck

1/2 3/4 or 1 ton


----------



## 2400

1 ton


dual or single


----------



## jwkimber45

Dually

Duramax or Powerstroke


----------



## 2400

I'm Stroking it...... :smt033 


reg cab, cab and a half or crew cab


----------



## falshman70

regular cab

Megan Kendall (Fox News)








or
Melissa Theuriau (French channel M6)


----------



## 2400

For pure out and out sex appeal Melissa Theuriau




270 or 30-06


----------



## Wandering Man

30 - 06

Over/Under or Side by Side

WM


----------



## 2400

Over and under


16 or 20


----------



## Revolver

20

Ithaca or Remington


----------



## jwkimber45

Ithaca

Red Label or Citori


----------



## 2400

Citori



L C Smith or Parker


----------



## jwkimber45

Parker

Super Black Eagle or SX2


----------



## 2400

SBE II


Wood or plastic


----------



## triton54s

Wood

Powerade or Gatoraid


----------



## jwkimber45

Gatorade


What color.........


----------



## Wandering Man

Original 


Green, the way the good lord intended artificial drinks to be.

Semiauto or revolver?

WM


----------



## jwkimber45

SemiAuto

Glock or HK


----------



## 2400

HK


Model 70 or Model 700


----------



## jwkimber45

70

This is an easy one..

Pre or Post '64


----------



## scooter

Post 64

top eject or angle eject


----------



## jwkimber45

Wow!! That supprises me!!!

Angle

RRA or DPMS


----------



## 2400

RRA


A2 or M4


----------



## jwkimber45

M4

Pintail or Wigeon


----------



## 2400

Pintail



high or low base


----------



## jwkimber45

high

redhead or bluebill


----------



## 2400

Redhead I guess



Coyote or Bobcat


----------



## jwkimber45

Bobcat!!!!

Griz or Polar


----------



## john doe.

Griz- it’s usually warmer when you see ‘em.

30.06 or 7mm.


----------



## 2400

7mm what?


----------



## 2400

OK, in the interest of moving this along
7-08



444 or 45-70


----------



## Rustycompass

45-70 as in Sharps 


double trigger set or single ....


----------



## 2400

Double




Buckhorn or Peep sights


----------



## jwkimber45

Peep

timney or jewel


----------



## 2400

Timney




Shilen or Douglas


----------



## jwkimber45

Shilen

Wilson or Baer


----------



## 2400

Wilson



handload or factory


----------



## jwkimber45

handload

Dillon or Redding


----------



## 2400

Dillon for equipment
Redding for dies



Single stage or progressive


----------



## jwkimber45

Single for rifle loads 

IMR or Varget


----------



## 2400

IMR


Remington or Winchester brass


----------



## jwkimber45

Winchester

Full Case or Neck resize


----------



## 2400

Full length for hunting and defense
Neck size for Varmints and targets



Bolt, lever, pump, semi auto or single shot


----------



## jwkimber45

Bolt for vamints and big game
Lever for general woods bummin'


.32 Win Spl or 30-30


----------



## 2400

32 Win Spcl




348 Win or 35 Rem


----------



## jwkimber45

35 Rem

Ruger #1 or Contender Encore


----------



## 2400

Ruger #1



Leupold or Nikon


----------



## jwkimber45

Leupold

VX-III or Mk4


----------



## 2400

VXIII



2-7X or 3-9X


----------



## jwkimber45

3-9

Illuminated Reticle or Not


----------



## 2400

Not



416 Rigby or 416 Remington


----------



## jwkimber45

416 Rigby

Elephant or Cape Buff


----------



## 2400

Cape Buffalo



Leopard or Lion


----------



## jwkimber45

Ooooo, thats a tough one....

I gotta go with spots.....

Hippo or rhino


----------



## 2400

Hippo


Gemsbok or Impala


----------



## jwkimber45

Impala

Warthog or Kudu


----------



## 2400

Kudu



Elk or Moose


----------



## jwkimber45

Moose

rabbits or squirrels


----------



## 2400

Rabbits



White Tail or Mule Deer


----------



## jwkimber45

Mule Deer

Largemouth or Smallmouth


----------



## 2400

Big



Brook or Rainbow Trout


----------



## jwkimber45

Rainbows

Brown or Lake


----------



## 2400

Brown


Fly fishing or worm drowning


----------



## jwkimber45

Flyfishing!!!! All Day!!!!


Dry or Wet or Both


----------



## 2400

Both


4wt or 6wt


----------



## jwkimber45

4wt

Sage or Thomas & Thomas


----------



## 2400

Sage



Split bamboo or glass


----------



## jwkimber45

Bamboo

Scientific Angler or Loop


----------



## 2400

Are you talking about Loop reels? If so I'd pick them over SA. 
I use Ross reels on most of my rods.




Floating or sinking line


----------



## jwkimber45

Yup reels...never tried a Ross. I hear they're bad ass...

Depends, Smallie fishing on Erie with a full sinking line is a BLAST!!!!

Ok switch gears...

HomeDepot or Lowes


----------



## 2400

Lowes knows.....




Milwaukee or DeWalt


----------



## jwkimber45

Milwaukee corded
DeWalt cordless

Little Debbie or Hostess (Duck Blind Snack)


----------



## 2400

Hostess




Coffee or Tea


----------



## Shipwreck

Tea


Uh oh... U just violated the rules to your OWN thread U started :smt082 :smt082 ..... Off topic :nutkick: :nutkick: :nutkick: 



Corn chips or potato chips


----------



## 2400

2400 said:


> The other thread is general purpose and covers anything and everything, this one is specific.
> 
> *This thread includes the outdoors, hunting, fishing, guns, shooting or hot women ONLY. *





jwkimber45 said:


> Milwaukee corded
> DeWalt cordless
> 
> Little Debbie or Hostess *(Duck Blind Snack)*





2400 said:


> Hostess
> 
> Coffee or Tea





Shipwreck said:


> Tea
> 
> Uh oh... U just violated the rules to your OWN thread U started :smt082 :smt082 ..... Off topic :nutkick: :nutkick: :nutkick:
> 
> Corn chips or potato chips


How is a discussion of what to eat in a *Duck blind* off topic? :nutkick:

Chips and salsa

Dove or Quail


----------



## Shipwreck

Dove



(because I can say - what should I watch on tv the night prior to the duck hunt :smt082 :smt082 )


Lost or Desperate Housewives


----------



## DennyCrane

Desperate Housewives ---- It will give you something to think about the next day while hunting!




Bow or crossbow


----------



## jwkimber45

Whatever Ship..........

Bow

Hoyt or PSE


----------



## 2400

PSE (got one in a raffle for $10) :smt033 




Release or fingers


----------



## jwkimber45

Release (I know, I know......)

Carbon or alum arrows


----------



## 2400

I use aluminum for my classes, 
Carbon for me




3 or 4 blade broadheads


----------



## jwkimber45

3

muzzy or some other wanna be broadheads.....


----------



## 2400

wanna be's :mrgreen: 




Binoculars

8X32 or 10X42


----------



## jwkimber45

10x42

Leica or swarovski


----------



## 2400

Swarovski



Shooting sticks

Yes or no


----------



## jwkimber45

Yes!!!!

Rangefinder Yes or No


----------



## 2400

Yes





Chronograph

yes or no


----------



## jwkimber45

Yes

Eller (sp??) or Pact


----------



## 2400

Oehler :smt033 



5 or 10 shot strings


----------



## jwkimber45

5

Butch Goodwin or Evan Graham


----------



## 2400

Hmmmmmm
I guess Graham



Jack O'Connor or Elmer Keith


----------



## jwkimber45

No brainer

Keith!!!!!

Jeff Cooper or Bill Jordan


----------



## 2400

Jordan



Revolvers

S&W or Colt


----------



## jwkimber45

Colt SA

SW DA

.44mag or .45 colt


----------



## 2400

44 Mag




22 LR or 17 HMR


----------



## jwkimber45

.22

Single Six or MkII


----------



## Charlie

Single Six


Macanudo or Montechristo


----------



## 2400

Montechristo :smt033 :smt033 





Upmann or Cohiba


----------



## jwkimber45

Cohiba

Jack or Jonny


----------



## Charlie

Jack

Bitburgher or Flying Dog


----------



## jwkimber45

Flyin' Dawg

Dead man Ale or Pete's Wicked


----------



## Charlie

Yep!


Round or Square Toothpicks :smt082


----------



## 2400

Round



Canoe or Jon boat


----------



## jwkimber45

Jon

22' or 24' Seark


----------



## 2400

22'



gun closet :smt082 :smt082 or safe :smt023


----------



## Shipwreck

2400 said:


> 22'
> 
> gun closet :smt082 :smt082 or safe :smt023


gun closet (cheaper, and good enough to child proof it  )

(my wife's answer to a gun safe is "sell all your guns and we won't need a safe"

Throwing axe or throwing knife


----------



## jwkimber45

Never bring a knife or axe to gun fight:nutkick: 


Pink or Purple (For Ships Mall Ninja suit :smt082 :smt033 :mrgreen: )


----------



## 2400

Pink! With little sparkles... :smt171 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082

Special badge or not


----------



## jwkimber45

Purple fuzzy badge

DU or Delta or Waterfowl USA


----------



## 2400

DU




Mary Ann or Ginger


----------



## jwkimber45

Mary Ann - I think she secretly had nicer hooters

MightylayoutBoys boats or Bankes Boats


----------



## 2400

MLB boats





Penthouse or Playboy


----------



## jwkimber45

Playboy

Britney or Jessica


----------



## 2400

Jessica




Angelina or Jennifer


----------



## john doe.

Jennifer

Heather Locklear or Farah Fawcet


----------



## 2400

Heather :smt118 :smt118 




Friday or Saturday nite out


----------



## jwkimber45

Sat

morning or evening hunting


----------



## 2400

Morning



Waxing or waning moon


----------



## jwkimber45

2400 said:


> Morning
> 
> Waxing or waning moon


I never paid much attention to the moon phase....

Waxing

Duck hunt in snow or sleet


----------



## 2400

Sleet :mrgreen: 




223 or 22-250


----------



## jwkimber45

22-250

52 or 62 gr bullets


----------



## 2400

52



220 Swift or 22-250


----------



## VegasEgo

22-250

Angleina Jolie or Jessica Alba


----------



## jwkimber45

Jess Alba

Zink or Folies


----------



## 2400

Foiles



300 Win Mag or 300 Wby Mag


----------



## jwkimber45

Wby

Herters or LL Bean Cork Decoys


----------



## 2400

Herters



270 or 30-06


----------



## jwkimber45

270

spaniels or pointers


----------



## 2400

Pointers


Outdoor Life or Field and Stream


----------



## jwkimber45

OL

Shooting Times or Guns & Ammo


----------



## 2400

ST, they both suck these days







AFC or NFC


----------



## jwkimber45

AFC

Mallard or Gadwall


----------



## 2400

Mallard




Mourning or Whitewing Doves


----------



## jwkimber45

Whitewing

phesant or quail


----------



## 2400

Tough choice, we don't have many Pheasant's here I'll go with Quail.




Scaled or Gambels


----------



## jwkimber45

Scaled

Chucker or Grouse


----------



## 2400

Chucker



Still hunt or Blind


----------



## jwkimber45

Blind (I'm a duck hunter.....)

Goat or Ram


----------



## 2400

Tough choice, Goat



Moose or Caribou


----------



## jwkimber45

Moose

Canada or Alaska


----------



## 2400

Alaska



Salmon or Steelhead


----------



## jwkimber45

Steelhead

Tapered weight forward or level line


----------



## 2400

Weight forward


Trout
4wt or 6wt


----------



## jwkimber45

4wt

Bonefish or Redfish


----------



## 2400

Bonefish



Saltwater


8 wt or 9 wt


----------



## jwkimber45

8

Tarpon or sailfish


----------



## 2400

Sailfish



Marlin or Stripers


----------



## jwkimber45

Stripers

Pacific Skiff or Boston Whaler


----------



## 2400

Boston Whaler



Long bow or Compound


----------



## john doe.

Compound

Compound or Crossbow


----------



## jwkimber45

Compound

Fred Bear or Ted Nugent LOL!!!!


----------



## 2400

Fred Bear



Retrievers or Pointers


----------



## jwkimber45

Retrievers!!!!!

Brown or Black


----------



## 2400

Chocolate


Camping

Tent or Trailer


----------



## jwkimber45

Tent

Skillet or dutch oven


----------



## 2400

Both :mrgreen: 
Christmas day we made a couple of Dutch oven dessert's. :smt023 


Propane stove or White gas


----------



## jwkimber45

propane and propane accessories :supz: 


campfires
oak or ash or hickory


----------



## 2400

Oak or Mesquite



2 or 4 wheel drive


----------



## clic2323

4X4 

35'' or 38'' tires


----------



## 2400

35's


Buck or Schrade


----------



## jwkimber45

Buck

folding or fixed


----------



## 2400

Folding for everyday use
Fixed for field use



Buck or Case


----------



## jwkimber45

Buck

Gerber or Schrade


----------



## 2400

Schrade for general use
Gerber for social situations


Steel or Whetstone


----------



## jwkimber45

Whetstone

Decoys
G&H or GHG


----------



## 2400

I had some G&H decoys years ago



Dutch ovens

10", 12" or 14"


----------



## jwkimber45

Since I have 12" I'll go with that

Ground Blinds

FA Brand or Avery


----------



## 2400

FA



Rifles

Pump or Lever


----------



## jwkimber45

Lever

Winchester 94 or Savage 99


----------



## 2400

Savage


300 Savage or 308 Win


----------



## jwkimber45

300 Sav

Scoter or Oldsquaw


----------



## 2400

I like the changing color and way the Oldsquaw flies.



338 Win Mag or 8mm Rem Mag


----------



## jwkimber45

338

Torrent Duck or Eurasion Wigeon


----------



## 2400

The Duck




416 Rigby or 416 Rem


----------



## jwkimber45

416 Rigby

Varget or 4064


----------



## 2400

4064


H-380 or H-414


----------



## jwkimber45

380

W231 or Bulleye


----------



## 2400

Bullseye



458 Win Mag or 458 Lott


----------



## jwkimber45

Win Mag

Crown or SoCo


----------



## 2400

Hmmm... I don't drink, but my buddies say Crown is the answer.



Unique or 2400


----------



## jwkimber45

2400

Mink or Beaver


----------



## 2400

Mink



Fox or Coyote


----------



## jwkimber45

Fox

Red or Grey


----------



## 2400

Red

Squirrel or Rabbit


----------



## jwkimber45

Bunnies, they taste better

Beagles or Bassets


----------



## 2400

Beagles


Cottontails or Jack's


----------



## jwkimber45

Cottontails

***** or Possums


----------



## 2400

*****



375 H&H or 378 Wby


----------



## jwkimber45

375 H&H

.22lr or .22short


----------



## 2400

22LR



Lead or Jacketed


----------



## jwkimber45

jacket

CCI or Remington cartridges


----------



## 2400

Remington for target work
CCI for hunting



Nylon 66 or 10-22


----------



## jwkimber45

10-22

Winchester 9422 or Marlin 39A


----------



## 2400

Marlin


Marlin 336 or Winchester 94


----------



## jwkimber45

94

Henry or Win 86


----------



## 2400

86 in 33 Win


Winchester 97 or Browning A 5


----------



## Wandering Man

Browning

Canvas or Polyester (tents0

WM


----------



## 2400

Poly/man made



6 or 8 man


----------



## Wandering Man

10 (its a family thing)

Mesquite or Oak?

WM


----------



## 2400

Oak


Air mattress or cot


----------



## Wandering Man

Cot (Air matress always seem to leak)

Wool or Cotton?

WM


----------



## 2400

Cotton


Down or Thermolite


----------



## Wandering Man

(Achoo) Thermolite

Tree or Blind?

WM


----------



## 2400

Blind (you have to have knees to climb trees :mrgreen


Silk or Thermal underwear


----------



## Wandering Man

Hey! Don't get so personal.

thermal

Nikon or Minolta?

WM


----------



## 2400

Nikon


24-200 or 28-300


----------



## jwkimber45

28-300

Neck collar or double leg banded - goose


----------



## 2400

Since I've never seen one, double banded.



RCBS or Lee


----------



## jwkimber45

RCBS

Scoter or Eider


----------



## 2400

Eider



Nosler or Speer


----------



## jwkimber45

Nosler

Partition gold or balistic tip


----------



## 2400

Partition gold for Elk, Moose, etc
Balistic tip for Varmints, Deer, Antelope, etc



Sierra or Hornady


----------



## jwkimber45

Hornady

Lund or Triton


----------



## 2400

Lund



Swift A Frame or Trophy Bonded Bearclaw


----------



## jwkimber45

Bearclaw

AR or AK


----------



## 2400

AR


375 H&H or 375 Wby


----------



## jwkimber45

H&H

Kimber 300wsm or S&W .460


----------



## 2400

S&W 460 :smt033 


243 Win or 6mm Rem


----------



## jwkimber45

243

Antalope or MuleDeer


----------



## 2400

Antelope


257 Roberts or 25-06


----------



## jwkimber45

25-06

38 spl or .380


----------



## 2400

38 Spcl


9mm or 40 S&W


----------



## jwkimber45

9mm

.45 colt or .44 mag


----------



## 2400

44 Mag



45 ACP or 45 GAP


----------



## jwkimber45

ACP!!!!!! GAP is stupid

Glock or XD


----------



## Shipwreck

Glock



kayak or canoe


----------



## 2400

Canoe


Wet or Dry flies


----------



## jwkimber45

dry

Kline or cresent


----------



## 2400

Kline


2, 3 or 4 piece rods


----------



## jwkimber45

2

Cabelas or BassPro


----------



## L8models

BassPro


Bill Dance or Hank Parker


----------



## jwkimber45

Bill Dance

Triton or Skeeter


----------



## 2400

Skeeter



35 Whelen or 350 Rem Mag


----------



## jwkimber45

35 Whelen

Spincast or Baitcaster


----------



## 2400

Bait



41 Mag or 44 Mag


----------



## jwkimber45

.41

Redhawk or Blackhawk


----------



## 2400

Blackhawk



32 H&R Mag or 38 Spcl


----------



## jwkimber45

32 Mag

3 screw or new model single six


----------



## 2400

3 screw, both cylinders



K frame or L frame


----------



## jwkimber45

K

Makrov or PPK


----------



## 2400

Makrov


Which snub nose

S&W or Colt


----------



## jwkimber45

Colt

Agent or Detective Spc


----------



## 2400

Detective Special



2" or 2 1/2"


----------



## jwkimber45

2"

HP or SWC


----------



## 2400

SWC



Single or Double action


----------



## jwkimber45

Single

6" or 8" bbl


----------



## 2400

6"


Cast or Jacketed


----------



## jwkimber45

Cast

.357 or .44


----------



## 2400

44


Special or Mag


----------



## jwkimber45

Spcl

Bisley or Vaquero


----------



## 2400

Vaquero



SBH or SRH


----------



## jwkimber45

SBH

Rosewood or Walnut


----------



## 2400

Rosewood



Hogue or Pachmayr


----------



## jwkimber45

Pachmayr

Sparks or Alesi


----------



## 2400

Alessi



Bianchi or Safariland


----------



## jwkimber45

Bianchi

USPSA or IDPA


----------



## 2400

IDPA


Trap or Skeet


----------



## jwkimber45

Skeet

Sporting Clays or 5-Stand


----------



## 2400

Sporting Clays


Handload, yes or no


----------



## jwkimber45

YES

Citori or Onyx


----------



## 2400

Citori



11-87 or 1100


----------



## jwkimber45

1100

Wingmaster or Model 12


----------



## 2400

Wingmaster



Polychoke or screw in's


----------



## jwkimber45

Screw in

Wood Duck or Teal


----------



## 2400

Wood Duck



Plinking or Target shooting


----------



## samskara

Plinking


Orion or the Big Dipper


----------



## jwkimber45

Big Dipper

Soup cans or beer cans (plinking)


----------



## 2400

Soup cans



Clay pigeons or AOL CD's (targets)


----------



## jwkimber45

Cds

Necco wafers or lifesavers


----------



## 2400

Necco's make great targets. :smt023 


Vent rib

Yes or No


----------



## jwkimber45

Yes

Colts or Bears (sorry, can't help it GO COLTS!!!!!!!)


----------



## 2400

Colts


Playboy or Penthouse


----------



## jwkimber45

PB

Miss Oct or Nov 2006


----------



## 2400

Miss October (I like Miss April the best)


22 LR or 22 Mag


----------



## jwkimber45

.22lr

.17 hmr or mach2


----------



## 2400

17 HMR



17 Remington or 204 Ruger


----------



## Reaper

17 Remington



Switzerland or Germany?


----------

